# Amanda Hocking



## Simone Rael (Jun 7, 2011)

I read Amanda's blog quite often and her new book covers look really good. Some people say she sold out to achieve success and to a point it's true. But I think her story should serve as an inspiration. To be completely unknown and rejected time and time again and then to find her niche and keep going takes a lot of courage and determination.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

No, I don't think she "sold out". She had no obligation to self-publish all her novels. If she thought that was the best choice (and those are BEAUTIFUL covers) then it was what she should do.

I wish her all the best and hopes it works wonderfully for her.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm happy for her success.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know why people keep saying she sold out. 

Writers don't write to make a stand - traditional or indie. They write for the love of the story. They write so that others can enjoy their work. They write for income.

If Amanda wanted to see her books on a shelf at B&N or she got a great deal, she didn't sell out anyone. She did what was in her best interest and/or what she wanted to do. They're her books. I think there are people who forget that. 

If she's happy, then I'm happy for her. Yes, I agree - her story is certainly inspirational.


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

She wants to write and she wants to reach as many people as possible, that's all. And that's not selling out. I read an interview with her talking about how ebooks are still only 20% of the book market. Why would she want to miss out on the other 80% Sure, ebook sales are growing and that's how she got started, but i think using both platforms is a very smart move. And yeah, the covers look pretty cool.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe Amanda's success is a beacon to us all.  No one should begrudge her the success she has earned.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I hope she continues to make bank; go Amanda! Love the new book covers, they're gorgeous. They slightly remind me of the originals.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

Michelle Muto said:


> I don't know why people keep saying she sold out.
> 
> Writers don't write to make a stand - traditional or indie. They write for the love of the story. They write so that others can enjoy their work. They write for income.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

youngadultfiction said:


> She wants to write and she wants to reach as many people as possible, that's all. And that's not selling out. I read an interview with her talking about how ebooks are still only 20% of the book market. Why would she want to miss out on the other 80% Sure, ebook sales are growing and that's how she got started, but i think using both platforms is a very smart move. And yeah, the covers look pretty cool.


This is pretty much how I feel about the whole thing. Good luck to her!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

The "sold out" thing is ridiculous.  Amanda Hocking is a great story and her books are quite good.  They are also a little different from the rest of the genre, which is a very good thing - something that independent authors can offer simply because they are outside the homogenizing influence of the industry.  The industry had to reach out to her and embrace her books.  That's a win for everybody.  The business, Amanda, and her readers.  Imo, there is just no downside whatsoever to this story.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm definitely going to second everyone here--she didn't sell out. She never asked to be the indie poster child, she never declared that she'd "never go traditional" or anything like that, and by signing the deal, she wasn't compromising anything! She simply wanted to write and reach readers. I think she chose a great way to continue to do this (and she is going to continue to put out indie titles as well). I think she got the best of both worlds!

For instance, if somebody like JA Konrath signed a deal with a publisher after his passionate and very pointed advocating for indie only, I could see some people saying he sold out. But AH ... nope. Just because something worked for her doesn't mean she has some kind of moral obligation to stick with it exclusively when other options become available.

Having said that, I totally agree with you that she's an inspiration! She's funny, humble, gracious, and savvy AND and wildly successful. I wish her all the best in the world.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did Amanda sell out? Sure, her paper books are going to _sell out_ in every book store in the country time and again. 

Amanda made a very smart decision. She wants to write and all the things indies have to do for themselves were interfering with her writing time. For a best selling author like Amanda, the publisher will pull out all the promotional stops and she's free to do what she loves and her legions of fans wants her to do.

Many of our own KB authors have gotten very good publishing contracts and I say more power to them. The cream is definitely rising to the top.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

Everyone's goals are different ... even in publishing. I'm thrilled that she is able to reach her goals and experience her dreams in a way that is meaningful to her.  I'm having a hard time understanding this attitude that if someone starts off as a indie writer then the must always remain an indie writer or else risk being called a sell out. Are singers sell outs if they audition for American Idol and make it on the show and grow a fan base that helps them get the type of deal or exposure for their music? Is a small bakery a sell out if the go on Cupcake Wars or Challenge and land up increasing their business and start selling elaborate cakes for hundreds of dollars instead of sticking with cupcakes and sheet cakes?

Those that are offered the opportunity to go from indie to traditional and wish do so should be supported. Those that are offered the opportunity to go from indie to traditional and decline to do so should be supported.


----------



## Simone Rael (Jun 7, 2011)

When I suggest that she may have sold out. I by no means imply that if she did that it makes her a bad person. Sometimes selling out is not such a bad thing. After all she was rejected by many publishers, found a way to make it with Kindle and then she decided to go back to the same people who had once rejected her but are now embracing her. It was the right thing for her to do and a smart move. Sometimes selling out is beneficial, at the end of the day she wants to take her writing career forward so I completely understand why she's now gone with traditional publishers. I respect that.  

Some authors who are doing just fine with self publishing decide not to be swayed, used or controlled by traditional publishers and I admire that too.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Simone, I certainly understand what you're saying, but I have a problem with the whole term "sell out" in this case. I'm not sure how it applies to authors, because publishing is a business. She's still writing what _she _ wants to write, she's not obligated to any corporate policies or practices.

I think things like the James Fry or Patterson fiction factory constructs fall under this umbrella, because those ghost writers are adhering to a brand and being dictated story lines; then big names get slapped on the covers. That is selling out--at best--dishonest to the reader and the craft at worst. But their choice, I guess.


----------



## Simone Rael (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Barbra sorry if I misspelled your name. Lots of people take offence to the word sell out and that's understandable. It doesn't sound very nice, but I don't mean it in a derogatory way. Sometimes one has to go commercial in order to reap the rewards. That's all i'm saying, and that is what she did.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

She made a business choice for her work. Good on her for looking at her projects individually and determining what to do with them. No doubt she will continue to make other business choices which are the best options for her career and projects.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Simone Rael said:


> Hey Barbra sorry if I misspelled your name. Lots of people take offence to the word sell out and that's understandable. It doesn't sound very nice, but I don't mean it in a derogatory way. Sometimes one has to go commercial in order to reap the rewards. That's all i'm saying, and that is what she did.


Yep, I know what you meant, maybe we could coin a new term--sell up! LOL


----------



## Simone Rael (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha Ha that sounds neat.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Simone, I certainly understand what you're saying, but I have a problem with the whole term "sell out" in this case. I'm not sure how it applies to authors, because publishing is a business. She's still writing what _she _ wants to write, she's not obligated to any corporate policies or practices.
> 
> I think things like the James Fry or Patterson fiction factory constructs fall under this umbrella, because those ghost writers are adhering to a brand and being dictated story lines; then big names get slapped on the covers. That is selling out--at best--dishonest to the reader and the craft at worst. But their choice, I guess.


Can't see how anyone could say Amanda Hocking "sold out." It makes zero sense. She is doing what she dreamed of doing.

Even with the JP fiction factory I have a problem saying those co-authors "sold out." They simply got an offer they wanted to take. I'm certain they are very well paid for their writing and I've yet to hear of anyone complaining. Clive Cussler and other authors use co-authors too. Plenty of celebrity books use ghost authors and nobody says they "sold out."

It's a work for hire, not a "sell out." Most screeplays are commissioned to screenplay writers, are they also "sell-outs?"

Just what is this whole "sell out or sold out" thing anyway? Please explain it to me.


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

jackz4000 said:


> Just what is this whole "sell out or sold out" thing anyway? Please explain it to me.


I've always seen selling out as doing something to alienate your original fanbase in the search of more money. Bands do it when they build a small but devoted following doing, say, rap over electronica remixes of classical music, and then they suddenly put out a pop album. Basically, leaving a niche to go mainstream will make people call you a sellout.

Amanda Hocking built a following writing YA paranormal romances. She is now writing YA paranormal romances with a wider distribution deal. That's not selling out. That's being good enough to kick your way into every bookstore in the country. Big difference.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think Amanda sold out at all. To my knowledge she's never strongly advocated just one option over the other. I think she's taken the opportunity to reach even more readers who prefer print. As she's mentioned in her blog, she also has the benefit of some stringent editing. While she's had her self-published books edited, she believes it could have been better at times. Also, she'll gain the benefit (or not) of having established print reviewers review her books when they wouldn't ordinarily consider a S.P. book to review. Of course, this could backfire if reviewers trash the books.

Personally, I think it's a great idea to explore as many publishing options as you can: large print, audio, etc. Not everyone uses Kindles yet!

Debra


----------



## Simone Rael (Jun 7, 2011)

There are many definitions of the world sell out. It all depends on what context you are speaking about it in. Using the word within the context of a band and an author can be 2 significantly different things. Amanda admitted herself that when she started out the genre that she was writing in was not exactly the same as what she ended up writing in. She saw what was popular and decided to write what she thought was popular, at first she did not succeed trying to get published with a traditional publisher so she tried self publishing which worked. Then she went back to the same industry that alienated her at first because they saw what she could do for them and she saw what they could do for her even though she got many rejections from established publishing houses at first. 

Definition of a sell out: Anyone who sacrifices artistic integrity in an effort to become more successful or popular.

I admire Amanda and i'm happy that she is paving the way. She is an inspiration and should be. And she did what was right for her. Selling out is not always a bad thing!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

jackz4000 said:


> Can't see how anyone could say Amanda Hocking "sold out." It makes zero sense. She is doing what she dreamed of doing.
> 
> Even with the JP fiction factory I have a problem saying those co-authors "sold out." They simply got an offer they wanted to take. I'm certain they are very well paid for their writing and I've yet to hear of anyone complaining. Clive Cussler and other authors use co-authors too. Plenty of celebrity books use ghost authors and nobody says they "sold out."
> 
> ...


To me, it means compromising your own "art" by creating art that is commissioned rather than what comes organically to the artist. I don't think NF is in the same category, nor do I think there is anything wrong with it. I do think it's misleading, though, to put a name on a work that wasn't created by that individual. It's called forgery when the work is a painting

Lots of celebrity books now give credit to ghost writers which is a big step forward for author's rights. Screenplays are a whole 'nother animal. There's usually many, many, screenwriters that touch a single script. Alexandra Sokoloff talks a lot about the biz on her blog.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Simone Rael said:


> I read Amanda's blog quite often and her new book covers look really good. Some people say she sold out to achieve success and to a point it's true. But I think her story should serve as an inspiration. To be completely unknown and rejected time and time again and then to find her niche and keep going takes a lot of courage and determination.


I'd actually be interested in a link to an author who said she sold out. While I suppose it must have happened, since people do say stupid things, but I have yet to read any author, especially any author here, say that Hocking had "sold out".

I've seen a lot of people congratulate her and wish her well. I've seen a few who worried that she might not get what she said she wanted (freedom to just write) from such a deal. I have never seen anyone say she didn't have every right to make whatever decision she felt was best for her own career.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I'd actually be interested in a link to an author who said she sold out. While I suppose it must have happened, since people do say stupid things, but I have yet to read any author, especially any author here, say that Hocking had "sold out".
> 
> I've seen a lot of people congratulate her and wish her well. I've seen a few who worried that she might not get what she said she wanted (freedom to just write) from such a deal. I have never seen anyone say she didn't have every right to make whatever decision she felt was best for her own career.


I think some of the readers on her blog said as much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's remember the WHOA principle:  What Happens On Another site STAYS on the other site. . . .so we don't need to go into what might be said elsewhere. 

I think most members here are happy for Amanda, who was one of our very early members. . . .


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

youngadultfiction said:


> She wants to write and she wants to reach as many people as possible, that's all. And that's not selling out. I read an interview with her talking about how ebooks are still only 20% of the book market. Why would she want to miss out on the other 80% Sure, ebook sales are growing and that's how she got started, but i think using both platforms is a very smart move. And yeah, the covers look pretty cool.


Yes, well said. I have huge admiration for Amanda, and am delighted by her hard-earned success.

Edited to add: those covers are gorgeous!


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm very pleased with Amanda's success. I think the whole 'sell out' idea has come about because there are a lot of indies who are trying to do the same thing she did. I don't think she 'sold out' at all. She spent about 60% of her time marketing (if I remember correctly) when that time could have been used writing new material. For Amanda, just like many writers, her readers are her main concern. She has a lot of readers asking for more books, but if she spent as much time as she did last year marketing and sending emails, those titles would take longer to come out. She accepted the offer to reach a wider audience and to give her current readers more to read. At least, this is my personal understanding and I don't fault her for the decision one bit. I'm happy for her.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

As much as I love being an Indie and not having anyone to tell me what to do or give me deadlines I so wish I could just dump all the editing, formatting, cover-making, promoting etc on someone else. Readers have no idea how much time goes into that. I just want to write and I'm sure that's what Amanda was thinking once things just blew up. I'm sure she is happy with her decision and I for one am happy for her. Write girl! That's what you were born to do! Forget what everyone else says! You're my inspiration as well as so many others!


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I love the fact she's doing as well as she is!! She worked her tail off to get where she is and had to make some tough business decisions along the way. She's shown herself to be focused on her career AND her fans, an adept businesswoman and more than willing to see all sides to the coin. She's doing exactly what every good business does: diversifying without losing her roots. She has a series (two if you count her Trylle series being distributed traditionally by SMP) going the "Big Six" route but will also continue self-publishing. 

When I grow up, I wanna be just like Amanda!!!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd gladly "sell out" if I could put up numbers like she does.  This conversation reminds me of indie music fans getting upset when their favorite band signs to a major label and starts getting played on mainstream radio.  It's about the writing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I'd gladly "sell out" if I could put up numbers like she does. This conversation reminds me of indie music fans getting upset when their favorite band signs to a major label and starts getting played on mainstream radio. It's about the writing.


Yes, yes, we should all starve in a garret for our art. I admit, my evil master does give me a bowl of cold, lumpy gruel once a day. I hope that doesn't mean I'm selling out. <cringe>

My personal goals don't include a trad contract, but I'm happy for those who want one and get it as several on this board have.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

B Regan Asher said:


> I believe Amanda's success is a beacon to us all. No one should begrudge her the success she has earned.


I couldn't agree with you more. Success breeds even more success. She paid her dues.


----------



## Marata Eros (Jul 23, 2011)

Two words: Go Amanda!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

The only reason I'm disappointed that her books are now in the hands on traditional publishers is because, this summer, I started reading "Switched" (I bought it just before it went off the e-shelves), and now I can't get the other two books in the series!  *sigh*  I should have bought all three books at the same time.

But congrats to her.  I was very impressed with "Switched".


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Simone Rael said:


> I read Amanda's blog quite often and her new book covers look really good. Some people say she sold out to achieve success and to a point it's true. But I think her story should serve as an inspiration. To be completely unknown and rejected time and time again and then to find her niche and keep going takes a lot of courage and determination.


I don't think she sold out at all. She did what she wanted to do and stayed true to what she wanted, period. 
She fought for publication, got rejected, did it her own way, and then they all came running for her. More power to her. She has every right to sell at least one series to find out how far it could go.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

EliRey said:


> As much as I love being an Indie and not having anyone to tell me what to do or give me deadlines I so wish I could just dump all the editing, formatting, cover-making, promoting etc on someone else. Readers have no idea how much time goes into that. I just want to write and I'm sure that's what Amanda was thinking once things just blew up. I'm sure she is happy with her decision and I for one am happy for her. Write girl! That's what you were born to do! Forget what everyone else says! You're my inspiration as well as so many others!


I second that--but even if picked up by a publisher, even a big publisher, authors have to still do a lot of promoting.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree, her new covers are gorgeous! I also think she's making smart business decisions (and always has).  

Sorry this is a little off topic, but since this is about Amanda Hocking I thought it could fit here. There's a moment in Beauty Queens by Libby Bray where the characters are discussing trends, whether pirates or vampires are better, and one character says that it's all about sexy trolls these days. Is this a reference to Hocking's Tryle books, or is it just me?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We each are in different situations and have to make our own decisions.  She's responsible to herself and not anyone else so all the best to her with SMP.  Been there, done it, got the t-shirt.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally, I'd love to have Amanda Hocking's problem. lol The deal she signed with St. Martin's Press will allow her the luxury of writing full time and not have to worry about so much self-promotion.


----------



## NoLongerHere (Apr 26, 2010)

Bye


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

When I'm not having to bother with agents/publishers telling me what to write...I don't understand her decision.

When I spend all day doing promo work...I totally understand her decision.

But it was her decision...hopefully we all get to make the same one for the same amount one day.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

She may be in for a big surprise.

Now, has anyone else noticed that this forum seems to be filling with indie authors -- or is it just this thread?  Not a good sign.

When the shoeshine boy is picking stocks, time to sell all your stocks in that market.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

Michelle Muto said:


> I don't know why people keep saying she sold out.
> 
> Writers don't write to make a stand - traditional or indie. They write for the love of the story. They write so that others can enjoy their work. They write for income.
> 
> ...


This x 1,000,000. 

Amanda said something in a blog post that I found to be quite true. She said, "Guys, if this was 10 years ago, nobody would be questioning my decision about this."

I think she has made it known through her blog posts that she is doing this so that more people will have access to her books. From what I understand, she will still be self-pubbing.

I think she made the right decision for her, and that's what's important.


----------



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

Her story really is an inspiration and I think it's great that she chose to go with a traditional publisher. Whatever works for her and she thinks is best, is best! Because she is the author. Proud of her for sure, she ain't a "sell-out" at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> The only reason I'm disappointed that her books are now in the hands on traditional publishers is because, this summer, I started reading "Switched" (I bought it just before it went off the e-shelves), and now I can't get the other two books in the series! *sigh* I should have bought all three books at the same time.
> 
> But congrats to her. I was very impressed with "Switched".


I wonder if they are still lendable. It's possible they aren't because she took them down, but logically I would think a book could still be lent even if it's not for sale anymore...though the book pages are gone, I think. It might necessitate emailing Amazon for somebody to do it.


----------

